# Buy local wild boar meat



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Any opportunity to get wild boar meat in South Eastern Michigan ?


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

http://butcherboyfoodproducts.com/products.html


----------



## AllForTheGreen (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks, checking out the link. I should probably get familiar with boar and venison meat to determine if it's 'wise' to invest so heavily into my plans to take up hog and deer hunting. I don't imagine there'll be much issue.. but one is still quite curious.


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

If it's friggin' everywhere and a nuisance why does he consider it rare ?

Should be dirt cheap and plentiful if they are found by the thousands in the USA

http://butcherboyfoodproducts.com/pl_raregamemeat.html


In Germany it's considered a delicacy - Wild Boar is superb when roasted


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

As of last month 3 have been killed; http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/feral_pigs_killed_269014_7.pdf 

If you don't like the price, kill one. They run wild!


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

According to DNR, there were 43 feral pig sightings in 30 counties in 2010. 
Some were reported in populous counties such as Washtenaw, Oakland 
and Livingston, while Mecosta seems to be a hot spot.


Sightings mean a whole lot more actually exist for the taking.
A Boar is sexually mature at 7 to 8 months and is fully mature in 1 year.
Pigs pregnancy (gestation) is about every 4 months, so that allows
for lot's of little wild piggies to be out in the brush.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

You buying or selling?


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

I was looking for some nice chunks for my elderly German born parents.

Due to the lack of any real supply at low prices I'm thinking of
getting into the selling game since they appear to be living everywhere.

Perhaps it's high time for something like a mobile slaughterhouse
http://www.pugetsoundmeat.com/

Wild Boar - the new, new, meat on the BBQ and smokers in 2011


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Seems like you figured out your own question, go get 'em cowboy!!!


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Be sure to let us know how it works out for ya.


----------

